# 1/24 Ford 428 Cobra Jet



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Posting up another engine I finished. My best friend sent me a package with 2 models in it, so I threw together the 428 that was in it along with another one that I will be posting in the future. Since I took these pics I added a shifter to the tranny, guess I need to snap some new pics...

Was going for a stock 428 Cobra Jet. 

















Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks really good, nice clean build up


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice. looks like the one from the Revell '69 Mach 1.
that is a clean, sweet looking build.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

CJTORINO said:


> very nice. looks like the one from the Revell '69 Mach 1.
> that is a clean, sweet looking build.


I'm pretty sure that's what it was. It was a 3 pack of Stangs. A 69 Mach 1, a 93 Cobra, and a 96 Cobra. My friend had already built the 93 Cobra so you can probably guess what the other engine is that I will be posting...


----------

